# Coyote gun...? Silencing



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was wondering, here's what I have: two .22's, two 12ga. shotguns, one TC Omega, and two 30-06 rifles. I was wondering out of these guns which would you dare use to hunt coyotes at this time of year. The 30-06 is a loud SOB the two shotguns even with slugs don't have enough range, the .22 isn't big enough, and the muzz well doesn't reach far enough either, so I am left with the 30-06 in my opinion but I don't want to shoot it for 2 reasons #1 afraid people will think I'm poaching, #2 it will scare some of the bigger deer and elk out of the area, so is there any way to silence a gun so it isn't so loud? Some sound just not the giant boom?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why have two guns of the same caliber? Time to trade one of them in for a 223 or 22-250 or 243 or 6mm ... Silencers have to be registered and are very expensive; Tree can give you the lowdown on those.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I would use the 3006. So it makes a big noise. So what move on another 1/2 mile and call again.
Good luck.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with Huge- trade an 06 for a .243. I have one and love it! It is large enough that you can still hunt deer with it, small enough to varmint, and it can carry some range. Besides, by the time you get done purchasing and registering a silencer, you could have bought you a new gun in a smaller caliber.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

30.06 55 grain accelerators


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

By the time you buy a new gun that still makes a big boom you could have bought alot of ammo for your 3006.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Snipe said:


> 30.06 55 grain accelerators


I have heard that these have a quieter report than a normal cartridge for the same caliber. But I have also heard that these are a bugger to clean up from because they deposit a plastic residue on the barrel. Not sure if that is true, but thats what I hear.

1-I,
just take me with you and you can shoot my .204, .223, or .22 Hornet.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> reasons #1 afraid people will think I'm poaching


Where do you come up with this ****? :lol: That could be the dumbest thing I've heard you say yet, and lets face it you've come up with some whoopers. That is right there with Nikons are just as clear as Swarovski's. :lol: Man I'd love to sit around a campfire with a 12 pack and just listen to you talk. I bet my sides would hurt from laughing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ieye I feel bad about my last comment. Please tell me you're not some 14 kid. I'd feel really bad about making fun of a kid. If your over 18 which is doubtful I take back this comment.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

12 gauge.

Sell one of those '06's and get you a good quarter bore.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok I'll be serious. I'm selling the perfect coyote gun. I'll sell it to you 1 eye for $747 since I've been a dick.

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=17952


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Snipe said:


> 30.06 55 grain accelerators


How loud?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The accelerators are about the loudest thing Ive ever heard. You think shooting 180grain bullet is loud, wait till you shoot the accelerator. Although you will be up around 4000 fps.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What's the lowest possible grain for an 30-06 that is somewhat quiet compared to bigger loads for it? Sorry fixed I'm not really in a position to be buying an $800 gun right now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe the 55 grain accelerator is the lowest grain you can get. Do you have a Dirt bike? I'll trade you and give you a little cash if needed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just so you know any center fire that breaks the sound barrier is going to be loud. Why don't you use your bow?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Coyotes are hard enough to get with a gun.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah but I didn't think you wanted to make noise? Beggars cant be choosers. You still a yote virgin?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Yeah but I didn't think you wanted to make noise? Beggars cant be choosers. You still a yote virgin?


LOL, is that similar to asking someone from Wyoming if they are a sheep virgin?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

To hell with the "noise". Any gun you use will be "heard". I hunted coyotes with my 30-06 and 150 grain Core-Lokt's for quite a while and killed a lot of dogs. You could try the Accelerator ammo, but I hear the accuracy is minute of barn door at best. So, you either give up one of your 30-06's and buy a varmint gun, or you just keep hunting dogs with your 30-06 - not a big deal.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would recommend getting a nice small caliber rifle, you can get some good single shots from H&R that run in the $200 to $300 dollar range. I wouldn't worry much about noise and as long as you are obeying the laws who cares what someone might think.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only legal way to make a gun quieter is to purchase a suppressor. There is some paperwork and a transfer tax of 200, but the cost is well worth the benefits. It depends on the round your shooting, but some guns can be as quiet as a pellet gun.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just use the 30-06. Noone will think you are poaching. People use .308's all the time for coyotes, a 30-06 will be fine.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Just use the 30-06!

People will think you are poaching? Are you? If not, what's to worry?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

worried about you poaching?! only a guy with a rep worries about that!!! i shoot my 06' all the time in the summer, late fall, any gun will be loud period. if you are not doing anything wrong dont worry about it, they cant charge with a crime you didnt commit! 

Not to be a jerk but maybe you should stick to scouting for one eyed deer. :twisted:


----------

